# Panthers win



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe that it sort of pisses me off to see the Panthers playing this well.It's weird,they're almost like Job.The more bad things that happen to them the stronger they seem to get.What's really irritating is that the way things have shaken out this year we could be in a great position for the playoffs if we'd started playing better sooner.Even if we just beat Buffalo,or we don't beat ourselves in the Buffalo game precisely we're tied for a Wildcard at 5-4.It's strange because this team is really beat up right now.They're lost the two best players on the defense for the year and they're playing a type of defense I never believed they were capable of playing.To start the season they were just ghastly on defense.I don't have news on Jordan Gross,but he's our best offensive lineman.DeAngelo was a game time decision yesterday and he looked amazing.

What really irks me is that it looks like we're still stuck in this pattern where we play just well enough to keep everyone happy enough.I'm about fed up with John Fox and Jake Delhomme.Jake has gotten a grip on himself,but the guy just isn't good enough.Fox is simply a guy who has only delivered a mediocre team.His conservative style has taken this team about as far as it ever will IMO.It's time for him and Hurney to go even if the team performs competently.


----------

